# Hello?



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

< sound of crickets chirping >


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

*hello*

Hello.


----------



## scrublover (Oct 1, 2002)

*chirp chirp*

boulder area peeps? 

in longmont myself. mostly mtb, road on the side, more and more on my fixie rather than the geared bike.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

scrublover said:


> boulder area peeps?
> 
> in longmont myself. mostly mtb, road on the side, more and more on my fixie rather than the geared bike.


I'm also in Longmont. Almost all road, and I need all those gears. Although I haven't gotten a ride in for awhile.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

MikeBiker said:


> I'm also in Longmont. Almost all road, and I need all those gears. Although I haven't gotten a ride in for awhile.


Boulder tho I work in Denver...snowing like heck today. Good thing I have a gym handy. Heading to Moab this weekend for ChileFest and some MTB riding though.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

I live in Highlands Ranch. I prefer to mtn bike but usually only have time for road rides. I was just thinking yesterday that I need to get out to Moab again some time soon.


----------



## scrublover (Oct 1, 2002)

heh. i need all those gears too, but i'm finding fixed to be more and more fun every ride. only been on the geared once, since i got fixed.....

ride my SS mtb more now, too. it's a sickness, i tell ya.


----------

